# Whistle Recall - preferred whistles



## 1stVizsla

Hi all, I'm assuming some of you must use whistles to recall your dogs in the field? Could you please let me know your preferred methods for calling your dogs in? 

Starting to do some more field training with my 1yo female and she is off so fast and starting to range much farther now. 
She has excellent hearing and she still exhibits excellent recall but I am not a loud yeller and get hoarse after an hour out directing her around (she is also getting good at following hand signals but I need to call her to get attention).

I think a whistle or some other device would help me a lot; could you give any suggestions as to what you prefer to call your dogs back? I'm going to make some buys on Amazon or other source if you recommend one. Thank you very much in advance!! G


----------



## MikoMN

It seems everyone you talk to has a favorite whistle. Just like shotguns, some feel better to others, but they all get the job done. (Though I swear some days mine just doesn't shoot where I am aiming it) A cheap whistle that I think feels good to blow is the Acme Thunder.
I bought it here http://www.gundogsupply.com/acthunwhis.html

Some things to think about are:
1. How cold will you be using it in. I have used my whistle in sub zero temps, and the pea inside of it freezes. If you are going to be in this situation often, go pealess.
2. It doesn't really matter what signals you go with, but be consistent! If you can't make the same sound with your whistle every time, don't use that sound as an instruction. 
3. It may sound silly, but not everyone can blow six times quickly, or trill the whistle. Practice before you start to train your dog with it.

Here is a link to a great site, and there is even a video. http://www.gundogsupply.com/whistle-buyers-guide.html


----------



## WillowyndRanch

I own a dog supply business. PM me and I'll send you two to try out, both of which I use at different times, one pealess, one with a pea. I tend to use the one with a pea more because it hurts my ears less - no charge, just give an honest review of what you like and why. 
Best,
Ken


----------



## MikoMN

WillowyndRanch said:


> I own a dog supply business. PM me and I'll send you two to try out, both of which I use at different times, one pealess, one with a pea. I tend to use the one with a pea more because it hurts my ears less - no charge, just give an honest review of what you like and why.
> Best,
> Ken


Ken, I didn't know you own a dog supply. What is the web address so I can check it out? I seem to always need "just one more thing" for the dog.


----------



## texasred

http://www.huntindawg.com/


----------



## einspänner

I have an Acme 640 which has both a trill and pealess on the same whistle. Most commands are given with varying length/number on the pealess side, reserving the louder trill for an emergency stop command. Amazon has a few in black--stick it on a blaze orange lanyard for visibility.


----------



## b4ruby

I also have the Acme. Lincoln (10months, intact) learned on the second whistle using treats. He will respond almost 100% of the time at any distance unless he has made contact with a dog I hadn't noticed in the distance. Then he responds slowly after a few romps with his new pal. Great on the beach or when your dog is at a huge dog park. Plus other dog owners comment on how well trained your dog is


----------



## 1stVizsla

*Thx for whistle advice!*

Thanks everyone, will try out Ken's whistle as well as your suggestions. It hadn't occurred to me that they can learn multiple blows, trills, stops etc. I just received a little 210.5 Acme one (pleasant slightly high frequency) and my dogs both went nuts and came both times I called them but I'm eager to try what you all are using.

I realize this is a serious form of field communication and I really need this to recall my 1yo. This morning she pointed a flock of turkey's. She was eye-to-eye with a HUGE Tom turkey when I came around the bend with the German Shepard. When they spooked and she treed the Tom who was apparently too large to fly away from her. She literally went nuts and ran around the ~100 acre wood lot for 25 min (had feathers on her when we got home). 

I simply couldn't calm her down and get her to listen to me. It seemed the running gets her endorphins going and she is off on a TEAR and simply cannot/will not stop. While I'm calling for her, she criss-crossed the valley and hills, seeming to briefly acknowledge me every 5 min as she circled back and buzzed me while blowing by.

I assume that is deplorable training, actually none so far. I'm hoping I can teach her to Sit & Stay with the whistle to help bring (calm) her down. I think I was looking at an adult version of the "zoomies"? She was super fast on the run couldn't follow her visually.

Have any of you seen this?? But she was also sniffing wide patterns until she finally located the remainder of the treed Tom's group of turkey's (about 8-9) on the other side of a hill and it all started again. 

I could barely get her home. Then she hid under the bed for an hour because she knew she was naughty. She has only done this when she routs this group of turkeys, or sometimes deer. I will look at the website MikoMN recommended on using the whistle., Lord knows we need it... )


----------



## einspänner

Sounds like she has great drive! I wouldn't want to risk dampening that, so I'd recommend keeping her on a long leash (check cord) so that you can reel her in to reinforce your commands when she is amped up. Then it's just a matter of overlaying the whistle command of your choice. Call her, whistle command, reel her in while praising. Then move to just whistle and reeling and then to just whistle all done in a low distraction environment. Once she understands the command start using it on your walks for check-ins. Whistle her to you, praise her, and then send her off again. 

Along with recall, some use a quick toot to get the dog's attention and hand signals to direct the dog from a distance. The stop command I mentioned above is something I learned from my breeder. Her dogs are trained to sit quickly on a loud blast from the trill. She does this by putting them on a lead, casually walking them around in the circle, and then simultaneously blasting on the whistle, pushing on their rear, and pulling up on the lead. Follow-up with tons of praise and reassurance. They quickly adapt to sitting fast to avoid being made to sit. It's a negative experience for the dog for sure, but that is by design. If your dog is chasing turkeys towards a road or breaks to flush you have this really powerful tool at your disposal. It could be life saving. 

Of course some people opt to use e-collars, so that's potentially an option as well.


----------



## 1stVizsla

Thanks Einspanner, I appreciate the advice! It is a safety thing, she's having so much fun she's nearly oblivious to all else, but I was pleased she was keeping an eye on me and actually beat us home. 

She does follow hand and body signals pretty well and normally recalls well but today I'd forgotten to put her e-collar on her so I was worried about her running off after other game in her terrifically excited state. I will try those approaches with the "stop" command. I'm sure we will get it in time and as she matures; part of it may be it's her first Spring and she's still puppy-like.

I have to admit it was a blast to come up on her 6 ft away and literally eye to eye with the huge Tom (body the size of 2 basketballs, pic doesn't do him justice!) on the trail, then chaos broke out and she and feathers were flying!! 

Interestingly, last time she encountered the same Tom, I noticed her slowing down on our subsequent walks as she approached that same clearing... it was clear she remembered the encounter and was stalking to see if he was there again!

I was impressed with that; I can see that these dogs can remember/identify where bird roosting spots are pretty well, and I bet learn to recognize what is promising terrain/brush for birds, yes? Anyway, it was a great break from an otherwise tedious day doing taxes! . I'm hopeful the whistle will snap her attention back to me....


----------



## harrigab

acme 211.5 for me and my two, 3 short peeps for recall on Ruby, slightly longer peeps for Elvis.


----------

